# Case fan setup



## irfanrafeeq88 (May 9, 2012)

Hello guys, 

I have a Cooler master hyper 212 plus paired with Cooler Master Xtraflow fans in push/pull with my Phenom II x4. I also have a Corsair Carbide 400R case with the following fans: 

1 120mm CM Blademaster PWM fan (21.2 - 76.8 CFM) 
1 120mm Scythe Slipstream 1900 RPM fan (110 CFM) 
4 120mm Cooler Master Blue LED 90 CFM fans 
3 Corsair 44.2 CFM fans 

Please let me know which fans should be setup as intakes and which ones as exhausts for an ideal airflow inside my case.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 9, 2012)

irfanrafeeq88 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a Cooler master hyper 212 plus paired with Cooler Master Xtraflow fans in push/pull with my Phenom II x4. I also have a Corsair Carbide 400R case with the following fans:
> 
> ...



since you've got a carbide 400R and 212+
use two CM LED 90 CFM fans as front intake and the other two for side intake.
For exhaust use the 120mm Scythe Slipstream 1900 RPM fan (110 CFM) or the CM Blademaster as higher the number, more hot air is being forced out from the cabinet.


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

See, you need to maintain positive air pressure inside your cabinet, its good for system components as well as for less dust. So I would recommend that you install more CFM fans in the front and less CFM at the back and any on the side and intake on the front/top slot and leave the second one free (no fan).. The bottom one must be high CFM intake..

Will post the placements later one I'll bo online frm phn. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 10, 2012)

^^
exactly +1 for that positive pressure.
@op,
 always keep in mind to have positive pressure.so there are already two white corsair fans in the front one corsair in the back.so remove that back fan and mount it to top back fan mount and the put that one CM 90(its not 90 actually it is 69CFM) put it in the back and then mount that high cfm scythe fan in the back of the HDD cage(yes back not front) and don't forget to remove all the HDD trays except those you are using and keep it in the box or they will hinder the airflow as well as will create a weird noise air passes through it.two or one fan in the side panel.
keep others fan in the box or sell it to me.


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> exactly +1 for that positive pressure.



Learning from you bro, look at my signature, your name first..


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 13, 2012)

^^
you should have added that other three names first and later mine because i learnt things from them.


----------



## koolent (May 13, 2012)

^^ It doesn't matter, you are the one who helped me when I needed it the most.  For me, you are the one who matters the most..


----------

